# Boots feel loose



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Your boots sound too big for sure. Movement within the boot causes toe compression, and can also be a sign of too large boots. If you're stuck with those boots for the time being, you can make them fit better with some adhesive foam. Check out Boot Fit 101 by angry snowboarder for specifics, but I see some butterfly wraps in your future. 

For new boots- Check out the boot section here, there's tons of info on how to measure your feet properly. Wiredsport is great with boot recommendations if you don't have access to trying on many pairs.


----------

